
Your Coffee Shop Doesn’t Use Two-Phase Commit [pdf] - tosh
http://www.enterpriseintegrationpatterns.com/docs/IEEE_Software_Design_2PC.pdf
======
ratfacemcgee
author works at thought-works, all you need to know about the article.

~~~
jblotus
Not sure what your statement means.

~~~
coldtea
It's a spiteful ad-hominen, that's all you need to know about the parent
comment.

As for the article, it's an internet classic on a quite basic concept, and was
included in Joel Spolsky's best "software writing" collection.

